# Chokecherries



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 18, 2012)

My chokecherry trees are just about ready to be picked.

Probably another week or two.

Anybody else have chokecherries ready??

They usually ripen in August - but i guess the warm weather they will ripen a bit earlier..

There a few ripe now - they taster pretty good - great tannin structure..


----------



## Julie (Jun 19, 2012)

We have chokecherries that edge the field across the road, I haven't gone to check on them lately, guess I better.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just picked about 2#'s of chokecherries.

Have to wait for the rest to ripen.

Had to pick or the birds would clean me out...


----------



## Bert (Jun 22, 2012)

Still green as grass here in northern Mn.....Looks like a good crop coming.......As far picking them, let them get as ripe as you can...will help with the sharp taste IMO....


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bert said:


> Still green as grass here in northern Mn.....Looks like a good crop coming.......As far picking them, let them get as ripe as you can...will help with the sharp taste IMO....



I totally agree - but the ones i picked - tasted pretty darn good. They were ripe all right. 

The ones towards the inside of the tree aren't as ripe - guess the way the sun hits them.


----------



## mark54 (Jun 23, 2012)

does anybody have a picture of choke cherries so that i will know what to look for?


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 23, 2012)

mark54 said:


> does anybody have a picture of choke cherries so that i will know what to look for?


I've never seen a chokecherry, but according to Google they look like this.


----------



## jab007 (Jul 3, 2012)

Aluminum said:


> I've never seen a chokecherry, but according to Google they look like this.



That's a Chokecherry. Also make a good jelly.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 3, 2012)

Picked another 2-3 #'s.

Going to try and get some more this weekend - if the birds don't eat them first!!!


----------



## Julie (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol, I sent the maintence techs out on a reconnaissance mission for choke cherries. The trees on school district property are loaded but still green. So I have a few weeks, I'll send them back out in about 2 weeks.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 3, 2012)

Take your camera! I planted some this year after reading about how good you guys say chokecherry wine is, had to put them in 4 foot long growtubes to keep the deer off of them and they have already shot out the top, they keep growing like this and we might be picking next year. Cracked


----------



## saramc (Jul 4, 2012)

I have four trees in my yard which I just discovered have fruit on them, which look like this. One of the trees is heavily shaded and all of the berries are still light pea green but look exactly what the other trees looked like in their early stages. I never really paid much attention to the trees in my yard, but I would've noticed fruit--even DH does not recall any fruit from these trees in the past. I will take them to County Extension Office for identification, but what do you all think...are they chokecherries perhaps?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yup - those are what i have as well. 

Chokecherry trees...


----------



## Julie (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, those be chokecherries.


----------



## Teaser (Jul 8, 2012)

The cherries are begining to ripen here can I freeze them till I have enough?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 8, 2012)

Checked the tree at the vineyard, lots of green ones, and lots of missing ones...birds are getting them pretty quick. Tree is on the large side to try and net. Jon, if you want to keep an eye on it you can have them.


----------



## saramc (Jul 8, 2012)

Yippee! I have chokecherries. And I have one tree still completely green. Going to net that tree to the best of my ability! Husband has been telling me, you know those are poisonous right? He wants to cut them down...no way now.


----------



## saramc (Jul 8, 2012)

Teaser said:


> The cherries are begining to ripen here can I freeze them till I have enough?


 
Most definitely.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 8, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Checked the tree at the vineyard, lots of green ones, and lots of missing ones...birds are getting them pretty quick. Tree is on the large side to try and net. Jon, if you want to keep an eye on it you can have them.




Thanks Doug - but I think i have enough for what I am going to do this year.

Maybe next year!!


----------



## Teaser (Jul 10, 2012)

Brill its been raining quite alot here wish it would stop as itching to pick them cherries!


----------



## GreginND (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope mine hang on for two weeks as I'm going to be out of town next week. But I expect they will ripen and the birds will feast.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah - you have to watch and get them quick - the birds will pick you clean easily in a day.


----------



## Teaser (Jul 24, 2012)

Started picking the cherries halfway there to a gallon bactch. Has anyone any recipies??


----------



## Teaser (Jul 24, 2012)

Just looked through posts and the cherry tree I picked from the cherries only ever go the colour that is in my picture but the tree at the side of it has cherries that are really dark like in the pictures posted earlier. I did not know that they were ok to use but now I do Im going back out so will have a mixture of cherries ;-)


----------



## GreginND (Jul 24, 2012)

Those cherries look awful light to me. How do they taste? When ripe you should taste sweetness coming through the astringency.


----------



## Teaser (Jul 24, 2012)

They are not as dark as the other tree they are sweet everyone that goes past when walking their dogs pick them ;-) I am going to pick the darker ones too now ;-)


----------



## GreginND (Jul 24, 2012)

Interesting. I've never seen them so light before. I guess they could produce all different colors. I just posted about my Golden Yellow chokecherries. 

As far as making the wine, I prefer a more intense flavor and use at least 6 pounds per gallon or more. I make mine in a dry red style and add oak cubes to the fermentation.


----------



## saramc (Jul 24, 2012)

There are three different colors of berries that the chokecherry produces: bright red, dark red/black and golden. Chokecherry season has ended here in Kentucky--at least my trees. So jealous.

I found this recipe in the WinePressUS recipe book:
*Chokecherry Delight Wine​[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]WineThief​*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]You will find that the Old Orchard or Welchs additions in the primary & at the end will not cover the Classic Chokecherry flavor of this wine, but will enhance & mellow it with a fruity cherry flavor. Lots of folks that don't really care for Chokecherry wine enjoy this wine because the Chokecherry bite is not as strong. But for those who really like Chokecherry they will find that their beloved Chokecherry flavor still in there alive & well. This is an excellent social wine with hors d'ourves or a nice dessert wine, & it can also be used with some types of foods with meals. Enjoy.​[/FONT][/FONT]*1 gallon​*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]2.5 to 3 lbs ripe chokecherries 
1 can (11oz) Old Orchard Frozen 100% Apple/Cherry juice or Welchs Pourable Cherry Sensation 100% juice concentrate. 
2 lbs granulated sugar Starting SG 1.080 - 1.095 
3.5 quarts water 
1 tsp acid blend - if you have an acid test kit adjust acid to .60TA 
1 crushed Campden tablet 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
wine yeast - Premier Cuvee or Montrachet ​[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Later: 1- crushed campden 1/2 tsp potassium sorbate [/FONT][/FONT]

*Method*​*
*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]1. De-stem & sort berries discarding & bruised fruit. Put fruit in the freezer for approx 5 days. Freezing them will help release the juice in the berries. 
2. Put thawed berries in a fine nylon straining bag, tie the top & place in the primary. Used clean or rubber gloved hands or large potato masher to crush berries being very careful to only crush the berries and NOT BREAK ANY OF THE PITS. 
3. Put 2 quarts of the water on to boil. Once boiling add in the sugar and the dissolve completely, then remove from burner pour over berries in the primary. 
4. Cover primary &wait 2-3 hours to set the color, then add the Old Orchard juice (or Welchs) &the other 1.5 quarts of water &the crushed campden tablet. 
5. When cooled to room temp stir in the acid blend, &nutrient. If you have a hydrometer check SG &adjust if necessary with sugar or water to a starting SG of 1.080 - 1.095. Cover &allow to sit for 12 hours. 
6. After the 12 hours add the pectic enzyme, recover &allow to stand another 12 hours. 
7. At the end of the second 12 hours open the primary and sprinkle the yeast on top of the must and recover. In 4-6 hours stir the yeast in to the must and recover. Fermentation should start with in 24 - 48 hours. 
8. Push the bag of fruit under the liquid 2 x a day, morning &evening to keep the fruit wet and to extract juice. 
9. When SG drops to 1.010 (4-7 days) remove bag of fruit pulp & squeeze gently to extract juice & discard fruit. Siphon the wine into a secondary carboy, fit airlock & allow to sit for 2-4 weeks to completely finish fermentation. 
10. When all fermentation is complete, rack off sediment in to a clean sanitized carboy. Stir in 1 crushed campden tablet, & 1/2 tsp potassium sorbate to stabilize. (Do not skip the campden & sorbate or fermentation will restart with the below juice addition in step 12) 
11. Rack again in 2 months and then rack every 2-3 months until perfectly clear about 6-9 months. 
12. When wine is perfectly clear and near bottling stage, rack to a clean sanitized carboy & stir in 1/3 can (no more) of Old Orchard Apple/Cherry concentrate (or welchs) to increase fruity flavor. Note, Some may prefer this wine with only the juice addition added at this point & tasting now will help you decide, but most will enjoy it sweetened back up just a tad more. Make a thick sugar syrup from 1/4lb of sugar & a small amount of water. Add small amounts of the sugar syrup & stir into the wine tasting with each addition. When you reach the desired level of sweetness reinstall the airlock and let it sit for at least 30 days racking one more time before bottling to remove any sugar or juice sediment. 
13. Bottle & allow to sit for at least 8-10 months before tasting. It will be even better after a year.​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree - my chokecherries are a deep purple/black color..


----------



## Teaser (Jul 24, 2012)

I think the 2 trees on the field must be 2 different varieties. Everyone seems to pick the dark red ones like I have but the tree at the side if it has deep black/purple which no one seems to pick and I was not sure until I saw the pics. I have decided to mix them and thanx for the recipie ;-)


----------



## UBB (Jul 24, 2012)

Teaser said:


> Started picking the cherries halfway there to a gallon bactch. Has anyone any recipies??
> 
> View attachment 4998



Those look like Nanking cherries and not Chokecherries to me.


----------



## Teaser (Jul 25, 2012)

Here in the uk they just cherry trees lol apparently the field belonged to a large house and it was their orchard many years ago , now its just a field owned by the council. There are apple ans pear trees too as well as elderberry and blackberry...they are my next to pick when ready ;-)


----------



## dmulligan (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't even know that chokecherries were edible. I have 3 Schubert chokecherry trees and one green leafed one. What do the berries taste like when ripe? What does chokecherry wine taste like? 

I am on vacation right now but when I get home I will have to check on them!

David


----------



## Teaser (Aug 3, 2012)

Im half way there to a batch but the. Birds are at them:-(


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 3, 2012)

dmulligan said:


> I didn't even know that chokecherries were edible. I have 3 Schubert chokecherry trees and one green leafed one. What do the berries taste like when ripe? What does chokecherry wine taste like?
> 
> I am on vacation right now but when I get home I will have to check on them!
> 
> David


 
TART! As a kid, we had contests to see who could eat the most at one time with out spitting them out.
Crab apples were the other thing we punished ourselves with...LOL


----------



## Teaser (Aug 3, 2012)

But does the wine taste good? Its my 1st at cherry :-D


----------



## dmulligan (Aug 3, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> TART! As a kid, we had contests to see who could eat the most at one time with out spitting them out.
> Crab apples were the other thing we punished ourselves with...LOL



How do you tell when they are ripe if not by sweetness? 

How does the wine taste? I have never had any cherry wine let alone choke cherry. I am wondering if it is worth my time to try.

David


----------



## ceshaver (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any choke cherry's left? I would like to bye some and have them shipped to me.. Please e-mail me at [email protected].. if you have any left  thank you

Charity


----------

